# healthcare system



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

We are planning to move to the Paphos area later this year and we are trying to understand how to get registered in the Cyprus medical sysytem. I understand that it is in the process of changing. We are both below the UK state pension age and we are planning to primarily live on my partners private pension. Could someone kindly expalin the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

The Cypriot health system is now called GESY, to enroll into this system you have to be of UK pensionable age and be in possession of the S1 form issued by the UK health authority which enables the health authority here to reclaim any costs back from the UK. Unfortunately until you receive a pension and entitled to the S1 then you will have to take out private medical insurance. Least ways that's how it is at the moment but of course if Bojo crashes the UK out if the EU without a deal then its anyone's guess as to what will happen with health care. However if one of you gains employment here and pays state contributions then GESY enrollment would be possible with the other partener being enrolled as a dependant.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Mog

First of all you'll need to register with immigration and obtain a MEU1 Registration Certificate.

You'll need to get two forms in the UK before you leave:

Get your Income Tax right if you're leaving the UK (P85) - Complete and submit in UK

Double Taxation: Treaty Relief (Form DT-Individual) - Complete and bring to Cyprus. You will also need €80 revenue stamp. Take completed DT-Individual to local Tax Department office and register. You will be given a Tax Identification Code (TIC).

Once you have your MEU1 and registered for tax, you should be able to enrol in GESY, the healthcare system. Just follow the directions on their website..

As have not reached state retirement age contributions to GESY will be deducted whan you pay your tax.

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

JonandGaynor said:


> The Cypriot health system is now called GESY, to enroll into this system you have to be of UK pensionable age and be in possession of the S1 form issued by the UK health authority which enables the health authority here to reclaim any costs back from the UK.


I'm afraid that's incorrect. If you are a resident of the government controlled areas of Cyprus you are a GHS beneficiary if:

a) you are employed, or
b) you have acquired permanent residence status, or
c) you are a member of the family of a beneficiary or
d) you are insured in another EU Member State.​
The Form S1 enables those of state retirement age not having to pay contributions to GESY (as these will be paid the HMG.)

In mog's case his/her GESY contributions will be deducted when he pays his tax.

Even if he decides to take out private medical insurance, he/she will still have to pay GESY contributions.

Regards,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mog said:


> We are planning to move to the Paphos area later this year and we are trying to understand how to get registered in the Cyprus medical sysytem. I understand that it is in the process of changing. We are both below the UK state pension age and we are planning to primarily live on my partners private pension. Could someone kindly expalin the process. Thanks in advance.


We are both in the same situation as you in that we are under State pension age and live on my occupational pensions on which I pay Cyprus tax.

Nigel is correct in stating that regardless of our private medical insurance, we will have to pay GESY contributions (1.7% of income). This has been confirmed by my Tax Consultant here.

We have had our MEU 1 for over 5 years, but this does not entitle us to GESY. I have tried to register with a GESY GP using MEU1 and told that we need MEU 3. Although we are now entitled to this, we have not yet applied. I e-mailed the GESY Helpline and had a swift reply confirming this. It seems that the ‘permanent residence’ referred to in Nigel’s post is proven only by the MEU3.

Perversely, if you are of UK State pension age and have the S1, you don’t need the MEU3 - just the MEU1. Go figure!

However, I recently called into Polis Medical Centre - a GESY registered practice and the Administrator there said that she would ‘try’ to register me using just the MEU1 although Nicosia may reject it. If they do, my only alternatives are to apply for the MEU3 or wait until mid October when I’m 66 and entitled to State Pension and S1.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi MOG,
Make sure you absolutely register in October, I read that even if UK crashes out UK pensioners living/registered with GESY in Cyprus that their status/benefit wont change. Also you will need a confirmation email from GESY that you are registered with an S1 form, this confirmation email you will present to the TAX office. Have lost who you send the email to but others on the site can advise if you need.
Cheers


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi David & Letitia

I believe the logic behind this is that contributions to GESY for Form 1 holders are paid by the UK Government and so there will be no requirement for them to be a permanent resident (but you will still need a MEU1.)

A MEU1 is a 'Registration Certificate'.

A MEU3 is a 'Permanent Residents Certificate' (so those with neither a Form S1 nor a MEU3 will be unable to enrol with GESY.)

Unlike the UK's NHS, Cyprus' GESY isn't available to everyone.

Getting a Form 1 from the UK can be a problem for those who've worked in other EU member states, if they've paid into those countries social insurance schemes. (I've met a couple of people with this problem.)

The Form 1 will be provided by the EU state in which they have contributed the greatest sum to their social insurance scheme. A major headache trying to sort it out!

Another benefit for Form S1 holders, they can also get a European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) from the UK Overseas Healthcare Team in Tyne & Wear. This will provide healthcare cover in other EU states (but not the UK) until 31st December 2020. What happens after that is anyone's guess.

Regards,


----------



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi - Thanks for the information please could you let me know if you succeed in registering just with your MEU1 form.


----------



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi with regards to living in Cyprus on a private pension and been below the state pension age and to apply for the MEU3 - and having a MEU1 in hand. Is it possible to go to the local government hospital and pay a small fee. Is that posssible or out of the question with Cyprus medical system?

Thanks again in advance for your advice.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi MOG, dont think that will work but you could try, anyway dont forget to swap your UK driving licence for a cyprus one when you get your state pension,its a free to swap otherwise next year you will need to take the test again. If your your like me, had mine since the 70s (I can drive almost ought) then you will need to take a docs certificate saying your healthy to drive certain categories otherwise they will give you like a basic one. If you return to UK you get the full monty back.
A Cyprus licence is valid in UK and EU, also you wont need to get one of those IDPs (driving around europe permits) from a post office.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The Bond said:


> dont forget to swap your UK driving licence for a cyprus one when you get your state pension.


You don't have to wait until you reach pensionable age to exchange your driving licence. (I exchanged mine when I was 54.)

You can find links to the driving licence application form (plus an English translation) at https://cyprusdriving.net/department-of-transport-forms/ 

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi David & Letitia
> 
> 
> <snip>
> ...


Nigel can you elaborate/clarify on the above please? 

Does the EHIC provide ANY cover in Cyprus itself or is it only in other EU countries and if so what level of cover is provided?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

The EHIC will only provide cover in Cyprus for visitors; not residents.

As for the level of cover, it depends which countries you visit. You'll find a bit more information on the NHS website - Apply for a free European Health Insurance Card (EHIC).

If you have a Form S1 and want an EHIC, you'll need to call the UK Overseas Healthcare Team in Tyne & Wear.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel 

Jim


----------



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for that inf.


----------



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks for that inf. Just out of interest ia private health insurance expensive. We are a good few years below the state pension age and I have a pre existing medical conditon and would need regular medication so would need some sort of health insurance. Thanks again in advance for your advice.


----------



## mog (Feb 15, 2020)

Just out of interest ia private health insurance expensive. We are a good few years below the state pension age and I have a pre existing medical conditon and would need regular medication so would need some sort of health insurance. Thanks again in advance for your advice.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi mog

It all depends what you call expensive. But there is a company that will provide the minimum cover required by the immigration authorities. I've seen a link to the company in another post somewhere.

BUT it will be very difficult to get insurance for a pre-existing condition. You should be able to find the cost of your medication at https://www.moh.gov.cy/moh/phs/phs.nsf/dmlpricelist_en/dmlpricelist_en?OpenDocument

Cheers,


----------

